# Sticky  Now that we have our own forum: Post pictures of your current motorcycle



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

2004 Honda VFR800 ABS in Asphalt Black





































Modifications:

* Puig dark smoke touring windscreen
* Pazzo levers
* Full OEM luggage set
* 06+ VFR clear turn signal + rear lenses
* Eagle Eye LED turn signal bulbs with Custom Dyamics relay
* O2 Sensor Eliminators
* NEP Cruise Control
* Garmin Zumo 550 Motorcycle GPS
* Sargent seat
* Speedo Healer (speedometer calibrator)
* Power Commander III USB (fuel injection remapper) 
* PAIR valve and vacuum lines removed and TKO block off plates installed
* Starcom1 Advance Motorcycle Communicator
* Gutted stock exhaust.. Youtube video:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

1996 Harley-Davidson Dyna Wide Glide (FXDWG)
Platinum Silver over Vivid Black

Purchased new on 2/9/96, current mileage 102,600. And yeah, I'm pretty damn proud of that! 





































Mods...
How much time do you have? Way too many to list, but some notable ones...

- Mikuni HSR42 carb
- Dyna2000 Single-Fire Ignition & Coil
- Andrews Cam & Chromoly Pushrods
- Vance & Hines Straight Shot Pipes
- Screamin Eagle High Flow Air Cleaner
- Screamin Eagle High Compression Pistons
- Race Tech Cartridge Emulator Front Suspension
- Progressive Rear Suspension
- Chrome this, that, and the other thing
- More chrome


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jvr826 said:


> Purchased new on 2/9/96, current mileage 102,600. And yeah, I'm pretty damn proud of that!


Sweet! My buddy Ethan just turned over 102k on his '93 Honda ST1100.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

KrisL said:


> Sweet! My buddy Ethan just turned over 102k on his '93 Honda ST1100.


I'm working hard on that number this year. Last year it was all about track schools in the Bimmer, this year I'm riding. It's WAY cheaper!

I want 200,000 by 2/9/2016


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jvr826 said:


> I'm working hard on that number this year. Last year it was all about track schools in the Bimmer, this year I'm riding. It's WAY cheaper!
> 
> I want 200,000 by 2/9/2016


Ebbett's pass just opened up a few days ago. I looove Hwy 4.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Edit, apparently they forgot to enable HTML in this forum. I'll go mention it to the admins. If they don't bother reenabling it I'll come back and edit the pics, but I don't want them too big and I can't change that with BBCode....

----

Yay for getting a forum for this!

Just sold my first bike on Saturday (82 Kawasaki Spectre 750 - or KZ750N1, the shaft drive version of the KZ line).  Kinda miss her. But, I'm currently working on a 96 Honda CBR600 F3 I picked up. Trying to nurse her back to reasonable health. She's not in pretty shape cosmetically, but what a completely different feel from the Kawi. :freakdanc: I may just enjoy her for a while and sell it for something else later on, or I may get all new plastics, since the frame and all that seems to be in decent shape.

Mods on the CBR are a Yoshi exhaust and K&N filter. Also has a rear fender elimination and front flush bubble turn signals. Just gave her all fresh Honda OEM fluids, NGK plugs, and she's having the carbs cleaned and rejetted as we speak. I don't know what the mechanic plans to use for the jets yet.

JVR & Kris....I'm so jealous of you guys.  No good riding roads anywhere close around here. No fair. I love all those Peninsula roads. :yumyum:

Anyway, a few horrible pics. Sorry. The white balance got changed by accident and it was starting to rain so I didn't take time to play with it. Old pics (and have my Mazda6 rental in the background), I'll try to get some new ones later on.

The only surviving pic of them together and assembled :rofl::







</a>

The Kawasaki w/ my old E39.....how sad, both gone now:







</a>

I got down and busy on the bike (together shots as well, even the Jag made it in!):







</a>








</a>








</a>

Last shot of the CBR, long ago while she was still assembled:







</a>


----------



## scotte36 (Jul 11, 2006)

Suzuki M109R 1800 :thumbup:


----------



## denice25 (Feb 9, 2009)

great looking bike....


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

scotte36 said:


> Suzuki M109R 1800 :thumbup:


:thumbup: That must be insanely loud!


----------



## scotte36 (Jul 11, 2006)

only when you open it up. i love it!!! Loud pipes save lives


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

scotte36 said:


> Suzuki M109R 1800 :thumbup:


Now that is one NICE freaking bike! I love it.:thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

scotte36 said:


> Loud pipes save lives


Sing it brotha!


----------



## AleksT (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey cool! A bike forum! Here's my current bike. It's a 2002 Ducati 998. It's an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## k1200rsvt (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's one of mine...


----------



## Alex_Lounsbury (Apr 18, 2008)

Yamaha FZ1, love this thing. 2002, bought it 3 months ago, put about 3000 miles on it so far


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex_Lounsbury said:


> Yamaha FZ1, love this thing. 2002, bought it 3 months ago, put about 3000 miles on it so far


Yeah, those first gen FZ1s are great bikes! I've ridden a few.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Finally got some decent pics....


----------



## punish_her (Aug 22, 2009)

New to the forum but not the the automotive comunity. I have an '04 Yamaha Roadstar Warrior.

So far she has:

12.5:1 high comp pistons
Cylinders bored to 104CI
High pressure valvesprings
Stailess Steel Valves
Speedstar cams
Speedstar ECU
Rotating assembly balanced
BMS cycles Custom Exhaust
Converted from belt drive to chain drive
Patrick racing 4" extended swing arm (to keep her on the ground)
Lowered 4"s
Converted to hard tail 
Baron bomber bars 
rewired bars extended harnesses and ran internaly
Kyruan Grips
Lower cowel
Bobed stock fender
Relocated and custom intergrated tail lights
Mustang solo seat
LED Front signils
Red LED accent lighting (previous owners install, looking to remove)










Im pondering about selling her though


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

punish_her said:


> New to the forum but not the the automotive comunity. I have an '04 Yamaha Roadstar Warrior.
> 
> Im pondering about selling her though


Thats a nice bike! :thumbup::thumbup:
Why are you selling her?:tsk:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

jvr826 said:


> 1996 Harley-Davidson Dyna Wide Glide (FXDWG)
> Platinum Silver over Vivid Black
> 
> Purchased new on 2/9/96, *current mileage 102,600. And yeah, I'm pretty damn proud of that!*


Damn straight!


----------



## Snowy Mtns Mick (Jul 21, 2010)

My R1150GS








My R100RT (crappy pic, just bought it, haven't picked it up yet, pic taken off advertisment).


----------



## Vince_nj1 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Snowy Mtns Mick (Jul 21, 2010)

That LT is one good looking motorcycle. Looks very svelte besides the Granny Glides and Lead Wings.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Some shots of my bike I got the other night:


----------



## DosBimmers (May 27, 2010)




----------



## mike anderson (Aug 14, 2009)

*bikes n car*

http://http://waffen.smugmug.com/Motorcycles/my-hp/P9120178/647016633_GWZ7T-L.jpg


----------



## mrmaico (Aug 21, 2009)

Fixed your link......nice collection!


----------



## Snowy Mtns Mick (Jul 21, 2010)

The Chinese call BMWs Bomars. As my Chinese wife says, "Bomar Numbah 1!"


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

2009 Kawasaki ZX-6R.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

"Work to ride, ride to work"


----------



## CarbonF BimMast (Sep 24, 2010)

.........
"Work to ride said:


> yeah! Looks like u love to ride!
> Anyway, some mighty nice machines here! In case Any Italian stalians here
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srobmw (Jul 17, 2006)

My 2010 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R


----------



## Snowy Mtns Mick (Jul 21, 2010)

3LOU5 said:


> "Work to ride, ride to work"


They are a nice looking bike, very traditional, classic lines. Will they hold 65-70mph on the highway on a trip? If you don;t do that in the country here, you get run over by a truck.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Snowy Mtns Mick said:


> They are a nice looking bike, very traditional, classic lines. Will they hold 65-70mph on the highway on a trip? If you don;t do that in the country here, you get run over by a truck.


Thanks Mick !

I've always felt that Sportsters will never lose those classic lines. It's a very timeless design, one that will never go out of style. 

Yeah, those Sporties will run 65-70 mph all day. In fact, mine LOSES that famous Harley vibration at the speed, so I'm always cruising just a bit faster than the normal speed limit.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

srobmw said:


> My 2010 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R


*Drool*

I picked up my 6R 3 weeks ago. Will probably get a 10R in a year.  Great looking bike.


----------



## srobmw (Jul 17, 2006)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> *Drool*
> 
> I picked up my 6R 3 weeks ago. Will probably get a 10R in a year.  Great looking bike.


Thanks for the props.

I picked it up in mid-July and already have 5500+ on the odo. This thing makes my M3 seem like a Prius.

Good luck with the 6R. Pics?


----------



## rgiroux (Apr 21, 2005)

Had many bikes. This one was the first taste of the "KoolAid"










Which led to this, of course:









(My Road King is in the background)

Got this one:









To take it here:










Then, I heard about this one up for sale:










And this is my brother's latest:










I blame him for getting me hooked on BMW's and travel.


----------



## TerraSlug (Sep 12, 2010)

................]


----------



## crs555 (Dec 27, 2010)

It's a 1990 Harley-Davidson Heritage Softail.
No idea what the mileage is, when I bought it, it had already had the paint job, along with new tank badges and a new speedo.

Kuriakyn hypercharger
V&H long shots
all braided cables
forward controls
1 1/2" beach bars
lowered 1"
chrome stuff
and I polished every bolt and part I could take off during the 6 weeks I had a broken foot, which was only two weeks after I bought it 

The other bike I'm on is my fathers 2000 Ultra Classic, not much for the windsheild though

Sorry about the tiny pics, hard drive with originals is not in the same city I am so facebook had to supply me for now.


----------



## 745Japan (Sep 6, 2010)

In the market for a new BMW S1000RR. But here's my current





































And before the MV


----------



## RaceBlood (May 3, 2010)

*Triumph Sprint*

Run off road by DUI Harley, now his passenger is suing me for Medical??

Only in America...


----------



## drharley (Feb 19, 2006)

My pair of Mental Health Promotion Medicinals. Both are 2008 models - HD modified Street Glide and a modified Kawasaki Concours 14. Have a coveting for the new 1600 GT, but I'd have to give up these bad boys and probably another 6-10 grand. IS it worth it? :dunno:


----------



## rgiroux (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice looking Street Glide!


and, yes, they are ALWAYS worth it  (nothing wrong with having 3 bikes)


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

RaceBlood said:


> Run off road by DUI Harley, now his passenger is suing me for Medical??
> 
> Only in America...


:thumbdwn:

Hope it works itself out.


----------



## Ksquared (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's my baby:

BIG baby!


----------



## B-1 Pilot (Jul 8, 2007)

Thought more of you all might have Beemers.... anyways here's one of mine:


----------



## JimmyFive (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is my summer fun










Next to my Brother-in-laws new gs


















It was cold as hell that day!


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

2009 R1200R


----------



## skwidrific (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll have to find a picture of mine with the street clothes on, but in the meantime, here's my '01 GSXR1000 with the track bodywork, in T8 at Barber Motorsports Park in Birmingham:


----------



## mike anderson (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## mike anderson (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## mike anderson (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## mike anderson (Aug 14, 2009)

*the wife*


----------



## mike anderson (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## mike anderson (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, pretty much the only picture of mine by itself.

1991 K75S. Love this bike. Been up and down the east coast on it several times this past year.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

First post of the new year! Actually picked her up quite a while ago after selling my 96 CBR600, it's a 93 Honda ST1100.


----------



## beatnik (Feb 5, 2012)

2009 K1300S. Will be riding this baby in the 2012 Minnesota 1000 :thumbup:

http://www.teamstrange.com/2012/mn1k/


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's our son's first vehicle. The previous owner had a deer jump out in front of him, so it was a serious project that my son and I worked on together. It's a '92 CBR600F2. For a 20 year bike, it has pretty amazing performance. It's so much fun to ride, much more fun than any car I've ever driven. So much so, that I'm considering selling the Z4 and getting a beater car for bad weather days and a bike for the rest of the time...


----------



## bamajoey34 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, just wandered over from the e34 board and found this place.

my 95 K1100RS (currently down for a clutch/rear main seal operation, and not for sale)









and Ol' Faithful, my 85 K100rs (owned since 08/94)


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice looking bikes. Our local Beemer dealership has a 95 or 96 K1100RS for sale that I'm considering, it's red, just like yours. They have gone over the bike, installed new tires, battery tender, and serviced it, and are asking $4,000, does that sound like a fair price?


----------



## bamajoey34 (Dec 9, 2011)

might be a bit on the high side, depending on mileage/condition, etc.


----------



## boxer259 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Here"s two of mine*


----------



## edmayhew (Jun 18, 2012)

*My bike*

My 1960s BMW R50/2


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Back on a Beemer... couldn't be happier. Had a Yamaha FJR1300 for a while, but SOOO much happier on this beastie;


----------



## anthony @ eas (May 27, 2009)

thumper_330 said:


> Back on a Beemer... couldn't be happier. Had a Yamaha FJR1300 for a while, but SOOO much happier on this beastie;


Awesome! I'm very envious.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

I picked up a "new to me" bike a couple of weekends ago. It's 1999 Honda VFR800.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

All gassed up add ready to go...

Sent from my HTC Inspire, with DSC & spellcheck off!


----------



## C14 Rider (Aug 2, 2012)

These two are all I own at the moment.. 

2012 Concours 14 (thus my user name)










2009 KTM 690SMC (supermoto NOT a converted enduro)










This is the bike the Concours replaced, should have kept it, not that impressed with the power of the C14....The ZX14 was pretty much uncorked and crazy fast the C14 would have had no chance against the ZX..


----------



## pockomoth (Aug 21, 2012)

*Bmw*

1991 K75S. It's basically back to stock but has CC Products air filter, boosts HP just a bit. Progressive shock and springs. Corbin Seat. Custom paint including wheels, shock and saddlebags. Tinted windshield, Michelin Pilot tires. Smooth like butta, 80,800 miles, rides like new. Starts every time, no smoking, no hesitation, rides like a bat out of Hell, that is if the bat were just not a real fast bat.


----------



## maddrama (Nov 13, 2012)

My 2009 CBR 1000 Repsol for sale until my HP4 comes in
















Full Titanium Akrapovic Evolution exhaust
Bazzaz Z-AFM Self-Mapping 
Bazzaz Z-Fi Fuel Control Unit 
Bazzaz Z-Bomb Timing Retard Calibrator 
Bazzaz Selector 2 way switch ( 2 different maps) 
Gilles.Tooling Extreme levers GT (clutch, brake) 
Gilles.tooling Rear spools 
Woodcraft Stator cover Engine Case w/ red skid plate 
Woodcraft Clutch Cover Protector Assembly Engine Case
HRC Solo Cowl 
LED Brake light 
Signal integrated license plate frame 
HEL Orange stainless brake lines (front,Back) 
RK Orange chain 
Battery tender
Slim Grips


----------



## skwidrific (Oct 3, 2011)

I updated my garage here, but didn't post this beauty that I picked up in July:










Only thing I've done to it so far is the Ducati fender eliminator kit, and Termignoni pipes. This thing is rediculously fun to ride.


----------



## HTbmw750 (Jun 27, 2011)

*My Bike*

Here's my Bike

a 2000 Yamaha YZF600r


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's our latest addition. It's a '87 Honda vfr700.














Sent from my HTC Inspire, with DSC & spellcheck off!


----------



## pockomoth (Aug 21, 2012)

Just picked up this bad boy...














Sent from my SCH-I535 using Bimmer App


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

^ Wicked. The front brake set up on those things are so cool! :thumbup:


----------



## pockomoth (Aug 21, 2012)

buells1 said:


> This is my ride......


What are those saddle bags? I've seen them around but want to tell my buddy about them, he just has the city cases on his R1100S.

1985 BMW 635CSI 5sp
2003 BMW 530IA
2003 BMW 540I Sport 6sp
1991 BMW K75S
2003 Buell XB9R


----------



## jjsC6 (Feb 16, 2008)

Who knew there was a motorcycle forum here. I currently own four bikes, two for sale. The 2013 1600GT and 2011 Ninja 1000 are my keepers.


----------



## QAfred (Aug 12, 2008)

1999, R1200C, just turned 60,000 miles, runs great and has never been in the shop. I even change my own tires.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

*jjsC6* - Sent you a PM.


----------



## Scishfottman (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## KMGuy (Jan 11, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## magicflip (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## priler (Oct 25, 2012)

you guys are making me reconsider Aprilia.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Just picked up a 2006 R6, will see track duty next season!


----------



## FIA (Apr 6, 2003)

Something for the street.


----------



## J. Koopman (Oct 10, 2011)

A shot of "Betty" relaxing in the driveway...


----------



## Joy Rides (Feb 17, 2016)

Here's Ayane GSXr, the Japanese love of my life, with Erika, the German love of my life. They were both born in 2003. I hope they don't get too friendly and do the World War II thing again!


----------



## Americantowman (Feb 10, 2015)

My ride. R1200RT 90 Jahre. 1955 r60 Wixom brothers. 528 Xdrive


----------



## djbuzzard (Aug 15, 2013)

2015 R Nine T


----------



## Scishfottman (Jan 1, 2015)

Scishfottman said:


>


Just picked this one up from storage this weekend.

Sadly, my z4 fulfills the wind in my face and the 435i more safely gives me the "oh crap" speed.

I am going to put her up for sale this week.


----------



## SLYFOXX (Mar 28, 2016)

Blackbird


----------



## Lucian (Feb 7, 2010)

*BMW R90/6 1973 (early)*

BMW R90/6 manuf. Oct. 1973, Heinrich 9.0 Gal US tank, Heinrich Leg Shields, Factory Sport Fairing, w/ Talbot/Berlin/Krauser Mirrors, Lester Mag. Wheels, 40 mm Bing carbs, progressive rear shocks, Heavy duty front shocks (weight of tank with gas), Lighten flywheel, Factory "S" mod cam, Deep Oil Pan ..... L


----------



## Fred Garvin (May 20, 2016)

*2003 bmw r1200cl*

2003 bmw r1200cl


----------



## chai916 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## shrekmate (Dec 25, 2014)

1976 r90/6 with just over 12k miles


----------



## bulgarin (Mar 10, 2008)

2011 F800R


----------



## Badge502 (Oct 26, 2016)

Me and my 2005 R1200 ST near Gunnison Canyon









Better pic of ST on a trip to Montana









Here is a bike I really miss... K75s with an R100RS fairing on it...


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

My c125 which I thought would be a good solution as a quick run around bike. But NO, it's very unreliable, probably because it was Bmw's first attempt of this sort and being very top heavy made it tricky sometimes.
So it's going ASAP.


----------



## wdprice1 (Dec 6, 2016)

My 2016 BMW R1200R. I purchase on Wednesday, November 30 with 4 miles.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

